# Moab Rabbit Hunting 2012



## Papuamissions (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm new to the Moab area and need to know some good areas to hunt cottontails. I went out to a couple of places but there are too many people walking dogs in the early AM. 

Please give me some ideas preferably within 30 miles of town. 

I'm trying to put food on the table. I know some it is best to wait till it get colder but if you check the rabbits out carefully they can be fine.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

la sal mtn range


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Head towards kens lake. Go south of the lake. Be careful of people in the areas


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Head out near Lasal. Be careful to ask for permission for private property, but there are lots of bunnies out there and less people (especially the tree hugger type).


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I would think the bunnies around Moab would often be mid-hug therfore unavailable for being blown to bits by some evil hunter.


----------



## Papuamissions (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 

I have only been chewed out once so far by a tree hugger type. 

I know where LaSal is but could you be more specific?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Go out to the general store there and ask. If they don't tell you much, then anywhere you see sagebrush and its not posted private, you're good to go....


----------

